# Residential Water Heater Opinions



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Since there is only a handful of water heater manufacturers, why are there so many issues with the "big box" water heaters?

I realize the "big box" water heaters are private labeled, so this is my take.

I think it is due to the shipping and sloppy handling of the heaters once they reach the store. Seems like they are handled many more times than a heater from a wholesale distributor.

Discuss..........


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Even though it may be the same manufacturer, they are manufactured to different specs.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Choctaw said:


> Since there is only a handful of water heater manufacturers, why are there so many issues with the "big box" water heaters?
> 
> I realize the "big box" water heaters are private labeled, so this is my take.
> 
> ...


I take it you refer to liner failure.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

My opinion is they all leak at some point.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> My opinion is they all leak at some point.


True, but some last a heck of a lot longer than others, not that I've ever noticed a longevity characteristic of any particular brand, though.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Regulator said:


> True, but some last a heck of a lot longer than others, not that I've ever noticed a longevity characteristic of any particular brand, though.


 If a water heater is routinely ran out of hot water it will cause it to fail quicker. I pulled a 17 yr old montgomery ward water heater out the other day so brand doesn't always matter.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

what do you think happends when you weld against that glass :whistling2: "maybe a magnesium rod will offset this?" lol


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I bought a 12 pack of anode rods with my 50 gal gas rheem heater in mid 70s changed the rod 3 or 4 times heater has been flawless(( I clean burner yearly and flush tank , I changed the plastic drain valve to brass years ago so I just hook up hose and let it run when I am in mood working in basement


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

retired rooter said:


> I bought a 12 pack of anode rods with my 50 gal gas rheem heater in mid 70s changed the rod 3 or 4 times heater has been flawless(( I clean burner yearly and flush tank , I changed the plastic drain valve to brass years ago so I just hook up hose and let it run when I am in mood working in basement


 Eddie your a trip man...i like you.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*My Answer To This Buring Question....*

http://weilhammerplumbing.com/generalinfo/


SITTING AT HOME TODAY WITH TWO KIDS
ONE OF THEM DOWN WITH SWINE FLUE...

WIFE WENT TO LAS VEGAS ON THURSDAY 
NIGHT....WONT BE BACK TILL SUNDAY....

S.O.S.......S.O.S.....


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I like BRADFORD wHITE. i REALLY DON'T HAVE A PROMBLEM WITH ANY OTHER BUT WHIRLPOOL. i WILL SAY WE HARD PIPE ALL wh INSTALLS.

CRAP CAP KEY:furious:........( THATS NOT A PLACE IN fLORIDA):laughing:


----------



## MNplumber (May 15, 2009)

I put in only A.O. Smith as far as electric wh's are concerned....never never a bradford again......My supply house convinced me to put them in for a year or so (about 2005) when they took on the line, and I put in between 35 and 40 heaters that year. There are 4 of those Bradfords left out there the rest have all been replaced and paid for by my supply house. Needless to say, I dont have much time for Bradfords.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

If you happen by HD on the day the Rheem ( GE) trucks deliver, and peek back into the receiving area, you will see WH 4 to a pallet, and pallets stacked 4 and 5 high. You can imagine what is happening to those units on the bottom of the stack! Ever notice how many complaints are posted on forums about water heaters with nipples cockeyed? I assume this it from the stacking and other handling damage in the store.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

MNplumber said:


> I put in only A.O. Smith as far as electric wh's are concerned....never never a bradford again......My supply house convinced me to put them in for a year or so (about 2005) when they took on the line, and I put in between 35 and 40 heaters that year. There are 4 of those Bradfords left out there the rest have all been replaced and paid for by my supply house. Needless to say, I dont have much time for Bradfords.


 MN ,, it's the reverse here ,,, AO smith's DYING at an alarming rate !! ONLY use and LOVE Brad Whites !!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*what is the story??*



MNplumber said:


> I put in only A.O. Smith as far as electric wh's are concerned....never never a bradford again......My supply house convinced me to put them in for a year or so (about 2005) when they took on the line, and I put in between 35 and 40 heaters that year. There are 4 of those Bradfords left out there the rest have all been replaced and paid for by my supply house. Needless to say, I dont have much time for Bradfords.


smiths are junk here in indiana...the only ting that last lolng is Rheem and Bradfords...

what is the story line that goes with all the bradford failures??


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

They all fail.....if one brand is more common in your area well ofcourse your going to see those fail the most. They all leak and are garbage.....but thats what people want to pay for. I'm speaking of the common run of the mill steel tanks.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> http://weilhammerplumbing.com/generalinfo/
> 
> 
> SITTING AT HOME TODAY WITH TWO KIDS
> ...


*Hope the kids are better. But I clicked on your web site.*

NICE ! ​


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

A.O. Smith 20+ years ago we started having problems with the 10 year heaters and switched to State. About 10 years ago we began having problems with State and the Rep talked us into trying A.O. Smith again. That is our mainline heater now.

We put in 3 Rheems and had problems with the pilots right out of the box. 2 Bradford Whites and they leaked within 3 years. The few Americans I guess are still operating


----------



## longplumb (Nov 15, 2009)

I quit installing A.O. Smith about 6 months ago and went to rheem. Seems like we were out there constantly replacing burner assemblies and gas valves on the ao smiths. Have not had any problems with rheems yet. Installed a Reliance a while back that was supplied by HO. Flame was not right and was actually melting the insulation around the tank, had owner get another one and it did the same thing. I removed that water heater and told HO that I would not install another one. Told them that they would have to let me supply the water heater or they could call another plumber and also suggested they contact Ace where they bought the heater and to contact the manufacturer. They had me supply the heater!!


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Isn't Reliance made by Rheem?


----------



## D'Brie (Nov 8, 2009)

Only Bradford White here.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I put in A.O. Smith here for gas and electric. The only other heaters I'd install would be Bradford White. We just got a Lowe's in town about 2 weeks ago so I'm sure I'll become acquainted with the Whirlpools. :furious: Up until now I just smirked when you guys would rail on them, I hope I don't get punished.





Paul


----------



## longplumb (Nov 15, 2009)

Reliance is made by A.O. Smith


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

longplumb said:


> Reliance is made by A.O. Smith


I believe State is the parent company but I don't know who actually makes the products.






Paul


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> Isn't Reliance made by Rheem?


No Rheem, Ruud, and Richmond are Rheem companies, also they make a lot of the GE water heaters.

AO Smith, Reliance and State Ind. are tied together... Among others such as American, GSW, and John Wood.


----------

